# Commercial roofing



## Frattini (Jul 25, 2013)

I am working to install a new roof on a large commercial building. Our company does general contracting , but has not performed a flat roof of this size , about 15000 m2.
I would like to talk to professional roofers who have performed such jobs and maybe available to work on replacing this roof.

This project does not involve only the membrane, we need to start from scratch , only the steel beams are available , we need to install first metal sheets , then vapor barrier , then rock wool , and then the roofing membrane.

Any professionals who may be interested to work , please email me or post here


----------



## anthonyc12 (Jul 10, 2013)

i think one of my friend would love to work with you. i will talk to him and he will contact you soon. thanks nd cheers


----------



## kcmedia (Oct 24, 2013)

Hello Frattini,

I love to work If you consider my company for this work. you should contact me on (855-554-4268) or Roofing Contractors Dallas.


----------



## roofermann (Jul 7, 2012)

kcmedia said:


> Hello Frattini,
> 
> I love to work If you consider my company for this work. you should contact me on (855-554-4268) or Roofing Contractors Dallas.


You do realize he's in Iraq, don't you?


----------



## linderman (Mar 29, 2012)

roofermann said:


> You do realize he's in Iraq, don't you?


 

LOL now that's what I call adventure!


----------

